# Help- Highland Bronze biting



## Ashley16724 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello all,
I have 4 highland bronze dart frogs and I was checking on them today when I noticed that one of my little guys had his nose nipped off. I am absolutely horrified and sick. I don’t know what to do to help him. I have never heard of dart frogs biting at one another. They are in a large long vivarium. Always plenty of FF and a couple isopods. I dust them every feeding with repashy vitamins and supplements. Humidity and temp are always what it should be. A ton of leaf litter and and live plants and coco huts. The only explanation is that one of them nipped his nose. I have no vet out here that sees frogs. And he’s just not eating and not his energetic self. I quarantined him in another tank today when I saw his injury. Any help will be appreciated I am just devastated and don’t want him to die
View attachment 300410
View attachment 300411


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please cut and paste this into a reply (don't quote it -- it is too hard to read), and answer all the questions in detail, including numerous photos of each of the frogs and the viv, including the ventilation (repost the original photos, too -- they didn't attach).


1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

While you're filling out your response to Socratic's post, I will at least put your fears of cannibalism/ tankmate mutilation to rest, as dart frogs do not have the necessary dentition, jaw strength, or behavioral adaptations for that purpose. I suspect that what may have happened (as I've heard anecdotal evidence to this effect), would be that the frog was startled/stressed and in taking a full-force leap into a solid surface, crushed its rostrum.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

^This


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Only thing with "teeth" that could have caused that is crickets (if you feed them). Otherwise it could be a jump or just abrasion against the glass. I would argue a cricket chewing on the nose is highly unlikely given its proximity to the mouth...


----------

